# Help Needed! TMCC power supply.



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

I inherited a powermaster, command base and remote from my Uncle after he passed away years ago. Finally have a layout of my own to install these parts. I was missing all of the wiring, so I was able to get most of it new from a local hobby shop. The only thing I’m missing is the power supply to the Trainmaster Command Base. Is there a part number to this or possibly a substitute plug I can purchase that would power the command base?

Thank you.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Also, is this what I’m looking for? I already purchased the DVI plug seperate, would this splitter/power supply work?


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

You need to go to the Lionel site and download the TMCC manual on the operation of TMCC. It is a free download. Google "Lionel TMCC" and a line for Lionel TMCC Manual pops up. Click on that. You will then see a line for www.lionel. I could tell you what you need to do but that Lionel site will provide you with all kinds of information and part numbers. 

Kenny


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

AFGP9 said:


> You need to go to the Lionel site and download the TMCC manual on the operation of TMCC. It is a free download. Google "Lionel TMCC" and a line for Lionel TMCC Manual pops up. Click on that. You will then see a line for www.lionel. I could tell you what you need to do but that Lionel site will provide you with all kinds of information and part numbers.
> 
> Kenny


Thanks Kenny. Looks like I’m in a rut. I found the part number and posts on other pages where people ran into the same problem. Looks like Lionel and most stores haven’t had these wall packs in stock for a few years. Lionel currently has it listed as OOS. I can try to call and verify. Most people have resorted to wiring their own homemade unit. As I’m not 100% comfortable with going that route I think my only option is to just buy another command base that has the wall plug with it. Or see if someone would part it out.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

For reference, here is what I am missing. If anyone has a schematic/breakdown on how to wire my own barrel power plug I guess I can give it a shot.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

It's really simple. Find a 12 V*AC *wall wart, with emphasis on the *AC* part. A suitable candidate is this 12V AC to AC Adapter on Amazon, but you may find a cheaper alternative, all you need is about 200ma. You then will need to connect your earth ground (3rd prong on power plug) to the outside of the barrel connector for power. I'd probably consider making one of these cables, this is what I used with the TMCC Booster to tap off the earth ground from the power adapter for TMCC or Legacy. You can also connect the earth ground to pin-5 of the serial port on the command base.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> It's really simple. Find a 12 V*AC *wall wart, with emphasis on the *AC* part. A suitable candidate is this 12V AC to AC Adapter on Amazon, but you may find a cheaper alternative, all you need is about 200ma. You then will need to connect your earth ground (3rd prong on power plug) to the outside of the barrel connector for power. I'd probably consider making one of these cables, this is what I used with the TMCC Booster to tap off the earth ground from the power adapter for TMCC or Legacy. You can also connect the earth ground to pin-5 of the serial port on the command base.
> 
> View attachment 551092


Thanks for the input John. I’ll keep that in mind for the future or if what I got doesn’t work. I’ve seen on other posts that the power supply for the Cab1L also works even though it’s 9v AC so I found one of those. Taking it home now to try. I got lucky, I found it in a pile of wires in the back of a hobby shop over an hour from my house. 
Wife is a little unhappy and restless, we went to three shops and been out driving all over north east PA for a few hours.


----------



## ZGILBERT93 (Mar 16, 2012)

Update. Finally it’s all working! Just have to clean up the wiring, clean up the locos and start spending more money. The 9v wall wart from a 1L-Command Base works perfect so far.


----------

